# الموسوعة الكهربية المبسطة لمهندسي الميكانيكا - Simplified Electricity



## مصطفى الوكيل (8 مارس 2010)

الموسوعة الكهربية المبسطة لمهندسي الميكانيكا
المحولات Transformers

بأمانة منقول للفائدة

بالمرفقات
​


----------



## ابو رائد (8 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا أخي


----------



## seshow (8 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع شكرا ليك


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (8 مارس 2010)

*Electrical Installation Guide*

Electrical Installation Guide

كتاب جيد

http://www.4shared.com/file/237080612/72d3d6e5/_2__Electrical_Installation_Gu.html​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 مارس 2010)

تم ضغط الكتاب في zip file 
لسهولة تحميله مباشرة.​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (8 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا دكتور محمد ونفع الله بك ، حقيقى ونعم المشرف​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 مارس 2010)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا دكتور محمد ونفع الله بك ، حقيقى ونعم المشرف​


 
وجزاكم الله كل خير مهندس مصطفى 
إذا رأيتم وضع الملف في المشاركة الأولى فلا بأس ويمكنني 
إضافته في أول مشاركة.

اما من حيث الكتاب ومؤلفه الدكتور خالد بن يوسف الخلف 
فهو دكتور في الكيمياء .. ورأس مركز البحوث بجامعة البترول والمعادن 
ثم مديرا عاما للهيئة العربية السعودية للمواصفات والمقاييس منذ1997م
حتى تقاعد قبل عامين تقريبا.
وهو من الرموز المعروفة في الوطن العربي في مجال التقييس .
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 مارس 2010)

*قانون أوم بكل بساطة*

قانون أوم بكل بساطة

*Ohm's Law

بالمرفقات
*​


----------



## ابوعبدالله الديري (9 مارس 2010)

:77:جزاك الله كل الخير:77:


----------



## فارس زياد (9 مارس 2010)

اللهـــــــــــــــم اعز الاســــــــــلا والمسلمين 
 جـــــــــــــــــــــــزالك اللـــــــــه خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 مارس 2010)

*المكثف - Capacitor*

Capacitor
Condenser
أو المكثف

للأمانة منقول
​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (9 مارس 2010)

عودا حميدا ياباشمهندس مصطفى " جزاك الله عنا خيرا " واحشنا ووحشتنا موضوعاتك
​


----------



## Amr_morsy (9 مارس 2010)

thank you


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 مارس 2010)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> عودا حميدا ياباشمهندس مصطفى " جزاك الله عنا خيرا " واحشنا ووحشتنا موضوعاتك
> ​


==========================================
لا أوحش الله منك يامهندس أسامة 
وشكرا جزيلا لك ​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (10 مارس 2010)

*الملفات - Coils*

الملفات - Coils

للأمانة منقول​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (10 مارس 2010)

*المقاومة - Resistance*

المقاومة - Resistance

للأمانة منقول للفائدة
​


----------



## ابراهيم زيدان (10 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير فعلا مجهود رائع ومعلومات قيمة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (11 مارس 2010)

*المغناطيسية والتيار المتردد*

المغناطيسية والتيار المتردد 

Magnetism & Alternating Current 

للأمانة منقول للفائدة ​


----------



## الانجينيير (11 مارس 2010)

*ايه الجمال ده*

احسن الله اليك


----------



## أبو الخير المصري (11 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## المهندس يحيى (11 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الفايلات التعليمية المفيدة


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (12 مارس 2010)

اخ مصطفى جهد ممتاز جدا ومفيد في نفس الوقت اذ يعطي معلومات مبسطة ولكنها مهمة جدا لااي مهندس
مشكور وعاشت الايادي


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (12 مارس 2010)

*آلات التيار المتردد*

آلات التيار المتردد ​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (15 مارس 2010)

*التحكم الإليكتروني بدون أى خبرة*

التحكم الإليكتروني بدون أى خبرة 

منقول للفائدة 
​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (16 مارس 2010)

مشكور على المشاركة الفعالة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## zizo7up (16 مارس 2010)




----------



## me_ahmedsaid (16 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 مارس 2010)

*Diode*

الثنائي أو الدايود 

Diode​


----------



## علي مصيلحي (18 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## safa aldin (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا شكرا شكرا:63::14::77:


----------



## faerrd (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (22 مارس 2010)

*Electrical Systems*

Electrical Systems​


----------



## lawlaw (22 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فیك


----------



## engwater (22 مارس 2010)

_بارك الله في مجهودكم
_


----------



## الساهر الفرحان (23 مارس 2010)

يعطيك الف عافيه ويزيدك من علمه يارب


----------



## م.تركي الصاعدي (23 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على المعلومات القيمة التي قدمتوها.


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (25 مارس 2010)

*القوى الكهربائية*

القوى الكهربائية
​


----------



## yasser.yasser (10 يوليو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك​*


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (10 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## salim bahmeed (10 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (11 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamzawey92 (8 أغسطس 2012)

thanks


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (8 أغسطس 2012)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> الموسوعة الكهربية المبسطة لمهندسي الميكانيكا
> المحولات Transformers
> 
> بأمانة منقول للفائدة
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أستاذنا المتميز
لى تعليق على المرفق المفيد بالفعل من حضرتك وهو فى الصفحة الاولى بالتحديد فى جزءية نسبة التحويل 
*Ip.Np = Is.Ns ** تيار الملف الإبتدائي × عدد لفات المف الإبتدائي= تيار الملف الثانوي × عددلفات الملف الثانوي* 
والمعادلة الثانية هى:-



*Ip.Is = Ns.Np** تيار الملف الإبتدائي × تيار الملف الثانوي=عدد لفات الملف الثانوي × عدد لفات الملف الإبتدائي* ​
ومن المفترض أن تكون:
*Ip/Is = Ns/Np** تيار الملف الإبتدائي \تيار الملف الثانوي=عدد لفات الملف الثانوي \عدد لفات الملف الإبتدائي* 

وتفضل بقبول خالص تحياتى وشكرى.​​​​


----------



## فاحص مواد (11 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك موضوع جدا مهم


----------

